# Anyone gonna watch this?



## Dame (May 24, 2010)

> *About Top Shot*
> 
> Whether it's William Tell using a crossbow to shoot an apple off his son's head, or Annie Oakley using a hand mirror to make a shot with a rifle slung over her shoulder, history is filled with legendary tales of amazing marksmanship. Now, HISTORY is tapping into these inspiring feats of sharp-shooting for its first-ever competition series, Top Shot, premiering Sunday, June 6 at 10/9c on HISTORY.
> 
> ...



Any merit to this or all just hype?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 25, 2010)

I guess it depends on how difficult becoming "Top Gun" in the Chicago Police department is.   What does it take to become "Top Gun?" Was she hitting static paper, moving targets, targets on the move, use of barricades with multiple targets, moving targets and scoring hits between the running lights each and every time ?  How was stressed induced into the "Top Gun" match ? Was it a 3 gun match ? etc. 

Or, was this a bullseye shoot with a service weapon ? Standing with a static target ? 

It's worth watching, but I'd rather see Delta Boy's in real time pistol and carbine training.  Trust me, that would be much more interesting in my opinion.  I can probably train, train and train to shoot an apple off my sons head, but it's not much in the way of gunfight survival. 


You get my drift.


----------



## AWP (May 25, 2010)

Eh, it is The History-Based Atttempt to Compete with Tabloid Reality TV Shows Channel, aka The Channel Formerly Known as the History Channel. Not that the channel's facts are wrong (much), but they have to sensationalize everything to try and hold an audience.


----------



## policemedic (May 25, 2010)

I'll probably watch it.  What the hell, worst case it's good for a laugh.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 25, 2010)

If they bring Annie Oakley back from the dead then I'm watching it also. 


Kinda like watching Tom Knapp shoot 8 clays with an auto loader after he's the one throwing them.  It's impressive, just not sure there is any tactical value or not to his shooting.  I suppose their could be.


----------



## Andraste (Jun 14, 2010)

Overall, a good show, I was expecting more shooting and less BS.

What the heck happened with Mike on the rifle?  I would have thought he would have corrected for the wind...or maybe he practices under better weather conditions?

Watching this, I couldn't help thinking about you guys at your last big shootout.  I'm waiting for the "hanging by the tree shoot 'em up upside down and backwards ala Headshot style" challenge.

Based on editing, I'm thinking that Caleb or Chris will win.  They haven't gotten much airtime so far.  They are good in the rifle/pistol challenges and have a wider repotoire of disciplines.   Chris seems calm and quietly confident.  I get the feeling that many of the guys are just used to blowing the crap out of stuff rather than practicing the unusual shot under tough conditions.

The last challenge has got to be an obstacle course of all the challenges.  And that alone will most likely crown someone who is reasonably skilled but not one of the big names (unless it is Chris IMHO.)  I've looked for spoilers online but haven't found any so far.

If you missed the first two episodes, you can use Yahoo to search "Top Shot" or go to www.history.com/shows/top-shot   and see the full episodes and/or clips of the show.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was watching this show the other day and SAWMAN was the weapons expert.  I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2010)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I was watching this show the other day and SAWMAN was the weapons expert. I thought it was pretty cool.


 
You are a day late, and a dollar short....  that shit was posted on your own website (with requisite SEAL bashing) nearly 2 weeks ago, boss...  For posterity, "Squaw-man is the chick, right?"....  :doh:  (and no, the SEALs haven't tried to kill me, yet)


----------



## Andraste (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't wait until the show is over and he can tell us what went down behind the scenes.  It must have been a great time.  I hope we will see him again in later episodes.


----------



## Andraste (Jun 14, 2010)

Question about the pistol shooting with the Baretta:

What do you think about shooting with a straight arm the same as your trigger finger?  I think it was Brad who did this in practice, and while he was complaining about the Baretta grip, he kept pulling his shots low to the right.  I think he was a leftie.  The expert tried to correct his grip/stance but Brad seemed to be more rattled by the fact that it wasn't a Glock rather than listen to the expert.

Can anybody weigh in on this?


----------



## JBS (Jun 24, 2010)

I finally got to watch the show, and I enjoy it greatly.  

SAWMAN, a request: Kill house competition.  Simunition.  Blufor vs. opfor.  

Don't know if it is too late for that, but that would be very enjoyable and an interesting event that could allow the use for multiple types of firearms, multiple calibers, under low light, and challenge them in shooting-while-moving, under low light.  Then put some gas masks on them.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 25, 2010)

I"ve watched all of them thus far. Fun.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 25, 2010)

JBS said:


> I finally got to watch the show, and I enjoy it greatly.
> 
> SAWMAN, a request: Kill house competition.  Simunition.  Blufor vs. opfor.
> 
> Don't know if it is too late for that, but that would be very enjoyable and an interesting event that could allow the use for multiple types of firearms, multiple calibers, under low light, and challenge them in shooting-while-moving, under low light.  Then put some gas masks on them.



The female cop is the one that needs that.


----------

